# Folie - PVC olive oder EPDM schwarz?



## Zebragras (25. Dez. 2013)

Hallo.
Wir sind an einem Punkt angekommen wo wir nicht mehr wissen welche Folie wir nehmen sollen. Qualitativ sagt der eine das und der andere das. Nachdem Epdm wie ich anfangs dachte doch  nicht soooo wirklich "ölo" und kautschuk ist, ist auch da der + Punkt weg.

Nun entscheidet die Optik. Viele meinen bei schwarz wirk es wie ein dunkles Loche...
Kann aber auch seinen Reiz haben.

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar gute Argumente für uns oder noch besser, ein paar Bilder die uns dann vielleicht noch bei der finalen Entscheidung helfen D

Danke und schöne Feiertage euch allen


----------



## Zacky (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Welche Folie!?

schwarze Folie oder auch graue Folie ist häufig am günstigstens und auch ausreichend - weil - eine grüne oder auch türkise Folie duzrch den Bewuchs mit Algenflaum auch früher oder später (nach etwa 1 Jahr) auch eher schwarz wirkt. Dieser Bioflaum ist aber auch wieder ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Teichbiologie und sollte nicht der Optik wegen weg-geschrubbt werden. Für einen Schwimmteich mag es bei einer sehr guten Pflege auch gehen, aber sobald Fische dazu kommen, ist es meiner Meinung nach nahezu ausscihtslos, dass die helle Farbe lange Bestand hat.

Ich würde zur oliven Folie raten! ...an/auf einer dunkleren Folie sieht man den Schmutz nicht so... 

der Koiteich mit grauer Folie nach Reinigung! 
 

der Schwimmteich mit hell-grüner Folie (nicht wirklich sauber!)


----------



## Patrick K (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hallo 

Ich würde bei Folien , immer wieder auf  EPDM Folie setzen , Lebenserwartung von 50 Jahren, superleicht zu verlegen , 400% Dehnfähigkeit

Ich würde dir raten einfach mal von jedem Folientyp ein -zwei Qm zu kaufen und bei 15-20°C irgendwo zu verlegen 

Manche finden es doof wenn die Fische , quasi im Teich schweben , Ich finde es super

so wie hier auf den Bildern (EPDM , 1,02mm, schwarz)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35253

Gruss Patrick


----------



## minimuelli (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hallo

wir haben uns für die grüne PVC Folie entschieden..... und würden das beim nächsten Teich wieder tun.

Ach wenn es wie "Zacky" geschrieben hat sowiedo nach kürzer Zeit mit Grünkrams bewachsen ist, finde ich es immer noch heller als in einem "schwarzen Teich".
Siehe auch meine Bilder im Useralbum.

Unser erster Teich war auch mit einer schwarzen Folie....hat mir auch gut gefallen, aber so wie es jetzt ist finde ich es wirklich natürlicher.

Denn welcher natürliche Teich/See hat denn einen schwarzen Untergrund?...Ja, ja da gibt es sicherlich vereinzelnt welche


PS: einfach noch weitere Antworten abwarten um dann kpl. unsicher zu sein 


Gruß
Lars


----------



## Patrick K (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*



> einfach noch weitere Antworten abwarten um dann kpl. unsicher zu sein





 Murhahahahahahahahahaahahahahaha

............könnte passieren 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*



minimuelli schrieb:


> Denn welcher natürliche Teich/See hat denn einen schwarzen Untergrund?...Ja, ja da gibt es sicherlich vereinzelnt welche



Hallo Lars,

welcher Teich/See hat eine blanke Folie als Bodengrund.

Wo ist bloß meine schwarze EPDM Folie  

    


.


----------



## minimuelli (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hallo Werner,

ich habe nicht von dunklen oder hellen Folien als Bodengrund eines natürlichen Teich gesprochen/geschrieben!

du hast natürlich Recht das in Deinem Teich nicht viel (gar nichts) von einer schwarzen Folie zu sehen ist. Liegt sicher auch an den bewachsenen Schrägen und den hellen Untergrund.
.... sieht übriges seeeehr schön aus.

Ggf. darf man/ich nicht von einem jungfräulichen Teich ausgehen (unbewachsen)
Sobald dieser ein gewisses alter hat, wird man wahrscheinlich kein Unterschied mehr sehen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## wp-3d (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hallo Lars,

wollte nur zeigen, wenn man Natur auch Natur sein lässt, bildet sich schon nach kurzer Zeit
ein Bewuchs und die Farbe der Folie ist nicht zu erkennen.
Hat man einmal den Nährstoffeintrag im Griff, bleibt es auch nur ein kurzer Algenteppich.


.


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hi Werner,
wenn du mir jetzt noch sagst wie du den Nährstoffeintrag im Griff behältst dann weiß ich eine die dir sehr dankbar wäre
lG Angelika

Ps .Ach ja ich habe auf Anraten von Patrick schwarze EPDM-Folie im Teich und würde sie auch immer wieder nehmen


----------



## wp-3d (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hallo Angelika,

das hatte ich vor wenigen Tagen schon geschrieben, siehe Beitrag 12 und 24 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40820/page-2


.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

hier mal ein Beispiel für oliv PVC folie.....
solltest dich allerdings für PVC entscheiden nimm eine hochwertige Folie.
Ich habe mich nur für PVC entschieden da ich den Teich dicht an der terrasse habe und die Folie längs zum teich etwas einschneiden musste um um einen Holzbalken umzu zu kommen,da wurde mir unter diesen bedingungen eher zu PVC geraten weil man EPDM nicht in richtung teich einschneiden soll.
Meine PVC Folie hat 20Jahre Garantie vom Hersteller und wurde direkt bei dem Hersteller Bestellt


----------



## Zebragras (25. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Danke für eure Antworten und Bilder. 
Ich hiff es trauen sich noch mehr...

bisher tendiere ich eher zu olive. Einfach wegen Freundlichkeit.
anfangs wollten wir ja ne graue. Da wirkt das wasser toll. Aber auch unnatürlich nirgendwie


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Lars,
> 
> wollte nur zeigen, wenn man Natur auch Natur sein lässt, bildet sich schon nach kurzer Zeit
> ein Bewuchs und die Farbe der Folie ist nicht zu erkennen.
> ...


Hallo, läuft den Wasser nicht auch noch zusätzlich durch den seitlichen Graben in den Teich mit Notropis chrosomus und wird von dort zurück in den Teich gepumpt?
Der Graben und der kleine Pflanzenteich helfen doch sicher auch mit dein Wasser so glasklar zu halten. 

Derzeit wird mein Tümpel noch nicht gefiltert. Ist auch fast ohne Besatz noch nicht so nötig. Somit ist das Wasser schön grün. Die Pflanzen müssen sich auch erst mal entwickeln aber ich denke über eine Art Filtergraben und Absetzbecken nach.


----------



## wp-3d (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Der Graben und der kleine Pflanzenteich helfen doch sicher auch mit dein Wasser so glasklar zu halten. .





Hallo Totto,

die Farbe der Folie hat kaum Einfluss 


.


----------



## Zebragras (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Vielleicht ja auch ausschlaggebend dass unser teich im schwimmbereich 
Abgemauert wird. Da lässt sich pvc auch besser verarbeiten ode?


----------



## Patrick K (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hallo 

an deiner Stelle würde ich mir auch  mal ein Angebot über eine HD-PE "Folie" Verlegung machen lassen , frag mal Mandy (Moonlight)

wenn du grösser gerade Wände im Teich hast wäre das mit Sicherheit auch interessant 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zebragras (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Was ist denn HDPN folie jetzt wieder


----------



## Joerg (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Hallo,
es gibt verschiedene Teichfolien und je nach Anwendungsfall haben die ihre Berechtigung.

Bei einem Schwimmteich würde ich keine PVC verwenden, da diese weniger belastungsfähig ist.
Farbige Folien sind an den Rändern, ja nach Verlegung, gut sichtbar. Da kommt es auf die Gesamtoptik an.
Unterwasser wird sich schnell ein Algenrasen bilden, der dann grün ist. (Algen können Farben nicht erkennen. )

Suche dir einen guten Verleger in deiner Nähe, der dich berät. Einen Termin für die Verlegung zu finden ist meist schwerer als die Farbauswahl.


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Was ist denn HDPN folie jetzt wieder



PE HD oder HD-PE ist ein Matterial welches sehr fest ist. Da es nicht so flexibel ist wie sonstige Folie wird es von den Herstellern als Platte bezeichnet. Einsatz bei Deponie und Behältern, welche wirklich dauerhaft dicht sein sollen. Matterial wird geschweißt mittels Extruder oder auch mit Prüfkanal. Weiterhin werden Druckleitungen für Trinkwasser und Gas in PE-HD gefertigt. Derzeit das angesagte Material für alles was dauerhaft dicht sein soll. Schweißmuffen bei Rohrleitungen. Bei größeren Durchmessern auch Spiegelschweißungen. 
Schächte gehen aus PE-HD .... neuerdings werden auch Schmutzwasserfreispiegelleitungen in PE-HD in der Erde verlegt. 

Es gibt Spezialbetriebe die basteln euch alles, was ihr euch vorstellen könnt an Filterbehältern oder Rohrleitungen aus PE-HD. Notfalls kann man das Zeug abdrehen oder sonst wie bearbeiten. 

Was nicht geht ist kleben.: D


----------



## Zebragras (3. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Folie - PVC  olive oder EPDM schwarz?*

Das bietet unser Helfer der uns die Folie macht gar nicht an.
ins eckige Becken wird somit wohl eine pvc folie kommen. 

Nun frag ich moch noch ob grau oder oliv....
vielleicht kann auch hierzu wieder jemand seine Erfahrungen erzählen? 
Glg und danke


----------



## gartendiana (22. Jan. 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 126973Anhang anzeigen 126974Anhang anzeigen 126975Anhang anzeigen 126976


Hallo wp-3d

Ich bin neu hier und habe mal hier so rumgelesen. Ich hoffe es ist nicht schlimm wenn ich so einen alten thread wieder ausbuddle. Mich interessiert eigentlich nur was du für ein Substrat am Teichgrund hast. Ist das feiner Kies?
Mein Teich ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und 1. zu klein, 2. hässlich mit grausligen Pflanzstufen. Ich werde ihn dieses Frühjahr vergrößern. Derzeit habe ich groberen Kies darin und der Teich riecht immer komisch wenn ich darauf trete. Nur Sand finde ich optisch nicht so schön weil es eher ein Asiagarten ist oder besser gesagt werden soll.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2015)

gartendiana schrieb:


> Derzeit habe ich groberen Kies darin und der Teich riecht immer komisch wenn ich darauf trete.


Zwischen den groben Kies setzt sich der Schmutz, welcher vergammelt. Je weniger Zwischenraum desto besser. Ich würde einen 1-4 mm Kies nehmen oder einen groben Mauersand. Der Kies ist zumeist nicht günstig zu bekommen. Den Kies können die Koi ggf. auch durch kauen und Nahrung suchen.


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2015)

Hallo!
Ich muß Totto zu stimmen, ein kleinerer Kies, fast schon Sand bringt Dir viel mehr. 
Die Schicht sollte gerade so den Boden bedecken, wie Totto schon geschrieben hat wühlen die Koi darin herum.
Eine dünne Schicht hat einige Vorteile, es bilden sich keine Faul-Gase; die Fische verwirbeln ihn so das etwas Sauerstoff mit eingebracht wird und Bakterien besser zur Wirkung kommen.
Nachteil ist beim absaugen geht einiges "flöten". Ein kleiner Vorrat sollte vorhanden sein um ausgebrachtes wieder zu ersetzen.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## gartendiana (23. Jan. 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Derzeit habe ich nur 8 Goldfische, einige wenige __ Shubunkin sollen noch dazu, die Fischlein vermehren sich oft eh mehr als einem lieb ist. Koi werden nicht einziehen, dafür wird der Teich nicht tief genug und ich traue mir diese Fische auch nicht zu.
Ich war gerade im Baumarkt und habe ein "Fachbuch" über die Anlage von Teichen durchblättert, dort stand das grober Kies für mehr Sauerstoff und Verstecke für Kleinstlebewesen sorgen würde. Naja es ist so eine Sache mit der Literatur. Ich sehe jedenfalls jetzt schon das Kies keine tolle Idee war. Aber wie hier beschrieben versteckt man damit oft Baufehler, ist bei mir auch so 

Liebe Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende
Diana


----------



## karsten. (23. Jan. 2015)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich muß Totto zu stimmen...........,




ich nicht        


Hallo

tschuldigung   

wenn ich das soo nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen will

bei naturnahen Teiche mit gepflegtem Bodengrund und mäßigem Eintrag
kann man es schaffen , mit einer dicken Auflage von (fast.... egal welcher Korngröße) ...... (Hauptsache) rein mineralischen Substrat
eine vollständige Denitifikation , also die komplette Umwandlung von Nitrat zu gasförmigen Stickstoff und dessen Austrag hin bekommen .

dünne Auflage ist Deko und biologisch ohne Wert

für "Karpfenzucht" ...... natürlich ok. 

schönes WE


----------

